# Help me ID this spider from SW Washington



## mrorca (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey long time lurker. First post. Anyhow I found this big boy cleaning out my shop. Rather large for washington. Not overly aggresive. Actually pretty good tempered. I have been feeding it crane flies. I am thinging of moving it from the big jar its in to the aquarium. Any info would be great.

Thanks,
John

Couldn't help myself with the last pic


----------



## skippy (Oct 16, 2009)

i'd like to know too. i found this in my bathtub here in central cali


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 16, 2009)

Could be the genus _Tegenaria_


----------



## toolrick (Oct 16, 2009)

Def Tegenaria of somekind.

Ricardo


----------



## DansDragons (Oct 16, 2009)

looks like either Tegenaria atrica or Tegenaria domestica.


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks just like the Tenegaria Gigantea I have sitting in a container as my pet.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/31449

I like how big they are.


----------



## mrorca (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, I agree it looks like the Giant house spider.


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 17, 2009)

Skippy's looks more like tegenaria domestica, since they have shorter legs and live all over north america, according to bug guide.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/31445/bgimage


----------



## mrorca (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking at both on wiki its the giant house spider... And almost too big for that if you use thier measurments. I ended up puting it back where I got it to eat any hobo's that may come in the shop


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 19, 2009)

neither Tegenaria atrica, T. domestica or T. duellica!

@Tyro: How do you distinguish between T. duellica and T. atrica?


----------



## mrorca (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm the abdomen looks too large on my spider to be a Tegenaria atrica.. From the picks I have seen anyway.


----------



## TheTyro (Oct 19, 2009)

Bastian Drolshagen said:


> neither Tegenaria atrica, T. domestica or T. duellica!
> 
> @Tyro: How do you distinguish between T. duellica and T. atrica?


I gotta stop using the gigantea, I didn't know they changed it to duellica. And to be honest, right now I have no idea. Lol. I didn't even know atrica existed around here. It very well could be. Pretty weird how similar they look. 

What do you think it is? I mean comparing the spider I've got to the specimen he's got, they look very close. I guess I need an I.D on my spider too! I'll probably post a picture of it and maybe that'll help us figure it out. If there's any noticable differences, anyways.


----------



## nickvanslyke (Sep 20, 2010)

*Looks like...*

The male hobo spider.


----------



## insect714 (Sep 20, 2010)

nickvanslyke said:


> The male hobo spider.


Well looking at the last pic. it is not a male of what ever species it is. And I would not guess that it was a "hobo" either coloration and markings dont seem to match at all. Just MHO (could be wrong about the Hobo part)


----------

